# Article on MP



## Bivz82 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys this was sent to me by my friend he said he read it on other forum about mp any of you know if this is him.. http://m.phillyburbs.com/my_town/be...cle_8625cb14-aa47-5369-9627-216e63307c41.html


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 3, 2013)

Bivz82 said:


> Hey guys this was sent to me by my friend he said he read it on other forum about mp any of you know if this is him..



Posted here a couple days ago bro:


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck that sucks.


----------



## Bivz82 (Jun 3, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Posted here a couple days



ok thanks bro didnt even notice


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 4, 2013)

if I read that shit right. ..
the woman who had the warrant is free on a 50k bail?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup you read it right. She's free to run right to the Black Jack table and do what they do!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 4, 2013)

guys on another board they are saying it was not mp that got snagged but his partners.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> i agree! lots of bunk stuff came from mp!



MP was about an 8 million dollar operation. This statement is simply untrue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> It doesn't suck that bad brother gymrat. That shit was garbage anyways. There are much better more reliable places than MP. Piss on that poison.
> !SHRUGS!



MP was very reliable and his product was hardly poison. 

I'm not sure where the two of you are coming from with this.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 4, 2013)

I always had good service and good results from MP. I am sorry to see them go down for the count. Reading that article though the dude needed to watch that video about never talking to the cops.  For Christ's sake STFU and get a lawyer, quit digging the hole deeper!


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

i got no reason to make it up. i got bunk exemstane from him, blood tests proved it was fake.  my friend and ive heard many others say they got bunk caber from him.  my thought is if one product is fake, im sure theres other fakes he s selling to. my body doesnt deal with high estro good so had i counted on that to work i surely would have got gyno. luckly i had back up to mps crap


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> i got no reason to make it up. i got bunk exemstane from him, blood tests proved it was fake.  my friend and ive heard many others say they got bunk caber from him.  my thought is if one product is fake, im sure theres other fakes he s selling to. my body doesnt deal with high estro good so had i counted on that to work i surely would have got gyno. luckly i had back up to mps crap




Aren't you currently experiencing gyno while using pharmacy adex? I almost wonder if your body just wants you to be a woman or something lol... I mean that almost seriously though.  You're on TRT? Is this because you were hypogonadal or was is from cycling?

I think considering the volume of sales, one order of possibly underdosed exemestane isn't really enough to call the guy a scumbbag is all. Especially since everyone who has used MP knows, if you get in touch with him and let him know that you're not satisfied with the product, he'll replace it forthwith. No questions asked. 

The reason MP grew so large is because he was that good.  I think you have a legit gripe if you have blood work to back it up, but SHRUGS calling it poison just seems kind of weird.


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Aren't you currently experiencing gyno while using pharmacy adex? I almost wonder if your body just wants you to be a woman or something lol... I mean that almost seriously though.  You're on TRT? Is this because you were hypogonadal or was is from cycling?
> 
> I think considering the volume of sales, one order of possibly underdosed exemestane isn't really enough to call the guy a scumbbag is all. Especially since everyone who has used MP knows, if you get in touch with him and let him know that you're not satisfied with the product, he'll replace it forthwith. No questions asked.
> 
> The reason MP grew so large is because he was that good.  I think you have a legit gripe if you have blood work to back it up, but SHRUGS calling it poison just seems kind of weird.




haha, ya my body hates estrogen. i actually took 2mgs of adex yesterday morning and by dinner time the burning nips were gone! my doc told me to take .5mg adex a day because of the way my body reacts to E. i got gyno and had it removed from one side before i ever did a cycle.  im on trt because of hormone inbalances and of course low t but not from cycles.  i never did a cycle until i started trt.  i know what your saying about mp, nobody is perfect, but for me to spend a bunch of money have more gyno cut out because he sent me capsules of flour or whatever it might have been...isnt going to fly with me. and when i contacted him, it took forever to get a response and there was some crazy story about his kid and i never did get a replacement. so you like mp, use it but ill pass


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

and i wouldnt say the exemstane was just underdosed, i got 25mg pills and they did nothing. maybe i could have split them open and baked a cake with them?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> haha, ya my body hates estrogen. i actually took 2mgs of adex yesterday morning and by dinner time the burning nips were gone! my doc told me to take .5mg adex a day because of the way my body reacts to E. i got gyno and had it removed from one side before i ever did a cycle.  im on trt because of hormone inbalances and of course low t but not from cycles.  i never did a cycle until i started trt.  i know what your saying about mp, nobody is perfect, but for me to spend a bunch of money have more gyno cut out because he sent me capsules of flour or whatever it might have been...isnt going to fly with me. and when i contacted him, it took forever to get a response and there was some crazy story about his kid and i never did get a replacement. so you mp, use it but ill pass



hes not pushing Mp on you..Hes just saying alot of bros were happy with them I believe u got a bad batch it can happen to anyone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> and i wouldnt say the exemstane was just underdosed, i got 25mg pills and they did nothing. maybe i could have split them open and baked a cake with them?



Im taking the stane and its doing what it should


----------



## DF (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn! that's alot of Adex.  What were your readings while you were on the Aromasin?  I know we had a couple of bros get high readings while on Aromasin.  Seems like the best option for you is Adex.  I know from using MP Adex it was good with bloods to back it cause I crashed my estro.  How often do you get blood work on your trt?  I'd like to know how you do with the Adex.




tkasch said:


> haha, ya my body hates estrogen. i actually took 2mgs of adex yesterday morning and by dinner time the burning nips were gone! my doc told me to take .5mg adex a day because of the way my body reacts to E. i got gyno and had it removed from one side before i ever did a cycle.  im on trt because of hormone inbalances and of course low t but not from cycles.  i never did a cycle until i started trt.  i know what your saying about mp, nobody is perfect, but for me to spend a bunch of money have more gyno cut out because he sent me capsules of flour or whatever it might have been...isnt going to fly with me. and when i contacted him, it took forever to get a response and there was some crazy story about his kid and i never did get a replacement. so you mp, use it but ill pass


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

honestly, the aromsin, i dont remember what level was it like 2 years ago. my body functions great with very little E. i prefer adex just because mine is prescription so i know its good. i have to get bloodwork atleast every 6 months on trt and i always ease off on the adex before my blood test so she doesnt take away the script. the reason im using tren now is so i hopefully cant get any high E problems like im prone too


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 4, 2013)

if  you guys  tried  the osta I  have  from  him.....
I  wad  going to   start a thread on it.
its  fucking awesome.  what  sucks....is  after  the pouch  that I  have ends  and  the  extra two  pouches....ill  only  have 3  more.   then ill be  out  and I  really  fucking  love  this  stuff


----------



## regular (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> i got no reason to make it up. i got bunk exemstane from him, *blood tests proved it was fake*.  my friend and ive heard many others say they got bunk caber from him.  my thought is if one product is fake, im sure theres other fakes he s selling to. my body doesnt deal with high estro good so had i counted on that to work i surely would have got gyno. luckly i had back up to mps crap



Post the blood tests.

I've been using MPR's caber and exemestane since January and I've been satisfied. I was using 750mg of test for about four months and I didn't have gyno, sore nips, or bloating. 

If you feel their products are bunk pay the $140 to have them tested and prove it. 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/send_sample.php


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

regular said:


> Post the blood tests.
> 
> I've been using MPR's caber and exemestane since January and I've been satisfied. I was using 750mg of test for about four months and I didn't have gyno, sore nips, or bloating.
> 
> ...



I do think I recall when this happened. There was a brief period when there were complaints on the boards about his aromasin. It was remedied quickly.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im taking the stane and its doing what it should



same here.  ive only ordered my AI's from them for about a yr.


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

regular said:


> Post the blood tests.
> 
> I've been using MPR's caber and exemestane since January and I've been satisfied. I was using 750mg of test for about four months and I didn't have gyno, sore nips, or bloating.
> 
> ...



im going to pay $140 so i can prove to you it was bunk? thats a f**king laugh bud. dont believe me, i dont care. im not sure what reason i would have to lie about it?


----------



## trim (Jun 4, 2013)

No problems here with anything from mp ever. Very good customer service as well. Their Cialis is epic!


----------



## regular (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> im going to pay $140 so i can prove to you it was bunk? thats a f**king laugh bud. dont believe me, i dont care. im not sure what reason i would have to lie about it?



Post the evidence you're using to arrive at the conclusion their products are bunk.


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I do think I recall when this happened. There was a brief period when there were complaints on the boards about his aromasin. It was remedied quickly.



thank you! geez maybe mp has made 99% good products and i just got the bad 1%   i dont know just telling my experience. and a friend at the gym said his caber was bunk.  was the guy lying? i cant imagine why he would be but who knows?


----------



## tkasch (Jun 4, 2013)

regular said:


> Post the evidence you're using to arrive at the conclusion their products are bunk.



dam i already said i had the test done at any lab test now because my f**king nips were on fire with 25 mgs of armosin. it was like a year and half to two years ago. they send you an email with the results. i didnt save the email for two years so i could prove to some guy that the stuff didnt work. i jumped on letro i had and it went away in no time. so if you think im making that up for some reason, thats fine with me.  it doesnt mean everything mp sold wasnt good but i had a bad experience. case closed!


----------



## regular (Jun 4, 2013)

tkasch said:


> dam i already said i had the test done at any lab test now because my f**king nips were on fire with 25 mgs of armosin. it was like a year and half to two years ago. they send you an email with the results. *i didnt save the email* for two years so i could prove to some guy that the stuff didnt work. i jumped on letro i had and it went away in no time. so if you think im making that up for some reason, thats fine with me.  it doesnt mean everything mp sold wasnt good but i had a bad experience. case closed!



You have no evidence.



tkasch said:


> thank you! geez maybe mp has made 99% good products and i just got the bad 1%   i dont know just telling my experience. and *a friend at the gym said his caber was bunk.*  was the guy lying? i cant imagine why he would be but who knows?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hearsay


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah dude I've been running mp for a while now and I've not expierenced anything like this.  If you don't show me bloods dude I don't believe you. I'm not talking about on cycle bloods. I want before cycle on cycling after cycle then well talk. Untill then be quiet.  

LISTEN FOLKS THIS IS NOT OLOGY!!! IF YOU HAVE AFREAKING PROBLEM WITH A SPONSER SAY IT! (This means when theyre still around and not kicked to the curb)YOU WILL NOT BE IN TOUBLE FOR SPEAKING YOUR MIND ABOUT A SPONSER IF YOU SHOW PROOF. NOT THIS I THINK IT'S BAD CAUSE IM A LITTLE BLOATED SPEACH. SAVE THT SHIT FOR SOMEWHERE ELSE CAUSE I DON'T BUY THAT SHIT.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 4, 2013)

Hearsay. you mofo.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 4, 2013)

honestly, I ordered some Aromasin about a week before this bust, thankfully everything came as scheduled but I've been starting to think it's a little on the bunk side.  Never had any problems with anything I've ever ordered from MP until now.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Aren't you currently experiencing gyno while using pharmacy adex? I almost wonder if your body just wants you to be a woman or something lol... I mean that almost seriously though.  You're on TRT? Is this because you were hypogonadal or was is from cycling?
> 
> I think considering the volume of sales, one order of possibly underdosed exemestane isn't really enough to call the guy a scumbbag is all. Especially since everyone who has used MP knows, if you get in touch with him and let him know that you're not satisfied with the product, he'll replace it forthwith. No questions asked.
> 
> The reason MP grew so large is because he was that good.  I think you have a legit gripe if you have blood work to back it up, but SHRUGS calling it poison just seems kind of weird.



I called it poison from another brother on another board that was put in the hospital using MPs products. I know alot of people were happy with MP and thats fine. I just dont like to see people using there products when there is a chance they could be hospitalized. Some of the things this brother used were waaaay overdosed and the others actually contained poison in them and he got very sick and was put in the hospital. That was enough info for me to just stay away.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 5, 2013)

I repped MP an all, but also used the products strictly. I have heard a few times that people got something that they thought was bunk and he sent out a new one quickly.

He also donated some peptides to have tested, although it never was. There will always be times when a bad batch or something happens, but compared to a ton of the other placed out there they were very good.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the issue with ivrrdosed stuff stems from the fact that with clen and t3 you are talking in terms of micrograms as opposed to mg's.  Common sense suggests that it is extremely difficult to measure and cap such small quantities, even when mixed with filler.  Its much easier to measure such quantities when dissolved in a liquid or suspension.  Yeah, it really blows that some guys got iverdosed research chem caps, but it all comes down to.being intelligent about your choices and having the common sense to realize that there could be possible issues when consuming ancillaries from a sector of busiess that is not under the scrutiny of any overseeing body.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I think the issue with ivrrdosed stuff stems from the fact that with clen and t3 you are talking in terms of micrograms as opposed to mg's.  Common sense suggests that it is extremely difficult to measure and cap such small quantities, even when mixed with filler.  Its much easier to measure such quantities when dissolved in a liquid or suspension.  Yeah, it really blows that some guys got iverdosed research chem caps, but it all comes down to.being intelligent about your choices and having the common sense to realize that there could be possible issues when consuming ancillaries from a sector of busiess that is not under the scrutiny of any overseeing body.



I'd like to oversee your body.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone with that type of an operation grossing or netting that amount would have a good law firm on retainer AND most likely would not surround themselves with the 2 knuckleheads mentioned in the bust.



PillarofBalance said:


> MP was about an 8 million dollar operation. This statement is simply untrue.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 6, 2013)

That article explains why my order has been awaiting fulfillment for the past 3 weeks. I paid for the order the second week of may. I haven't been able to get a response either when trying to contact them.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't want to pass judgement or speak out of pocket especially being new to the board but..... this dude told the police way to fuckin much... Fucks wrong with people?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 29, 2013)

MP now = Man Pussy!


----------



## TR90125 (Jul 2, 2013)

I always had good luck with MP.  Been using their cialis 9mg daily for months and when the Provi is added to the mix the results are just silly.  Tried their caber, but didn't get the results others have as far as super speedy recovery times, but blood test showed my prolactin to be on the low end of the scale while using it.  I have also used their generic viagra and higher does cialis, all good.

Need to find a new supplier now.


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 3, 2013)

So if it wasn't credit card fraud. Btw, saw a couple of noob posts, saying they were victims....whatever. What's the story?


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 3, 2013)

I was always happy with mp's customer service and products. Mp gtg


----------

